# Dravidian



## stratace05 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys, Check out my band at www.myspace.com/dravidian. We're a power trio who plays classic-esk rock ala Rush, Zeppelin, The Who, ect.. We're also right across the border w/ Canada here in Buffalo,NY,USA. Listen and tell us what you think.:rockon:


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool stuff stratace... just across the river too. :rockon:


----------

